# Hello to all of you.



## RED Matthews (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the letters and thoughts from the few that knew about it - but I have been away for over a month.

   The news is that I am home again.  I just got home from the Hospital today.  I am glad to be here, I can assure all of you that.  My experience from this problem went beyond all of my World of Life's experiences.  I had a major heart attach  that was a really bad one.  I now have three by-passes or what ever they call them.  A new valve on the out going side of my heart, a pace maker and in the process of the expeiences; they had to use the paddles on me four times to get it working again.   Obviously it wasn't my time to go.  
 I missed the contacts with all of you, because I have been out of it for a full month.  RED Matthews


----------



## epackage (Nov 28, 2011)

Great to have you back here with us Red !!!! You're truely one of the best members here and your knowledge is second to none, so glad to have you back....Now stay healthy and take the time you need to get well....
          Jim


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 28, 2011)

It's WONDERFUL to hear from you Red !!!  We were all really worried about you! It's great to know you're home and recovering, you have my continuing best wishes!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello RED,

 So glad to see you back. I'm glad that you survived all that in fine form. Please take it easy, and know that there are a lot of folks here that admire and respect you. We all want to see you in fine fettle...


----------



## old.s.bottles (Nov 28, 2011)

It's great to have you back on the forum Red!


----------



## LC (Nov 28, 2011)

Glad you are doing all right Red . Welcome back .


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2011)

Welcome back, Red! It is great to hear from you.  ~Jim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 28, 2011)

Glad you're back home! Your knowledge of glass study is a great credit to the hobby. Welcome back!

 ~Tim


----------



## Steve/sewell (Nov 28, 2011)

Red ,Glad to have you back GOD BLESS YOU,I knew you would pull through,you have that tough core that never quits plus your a hellava nice guy!!
 Take care and say hi to Agnes glad you are home with her,rest up and get well soon I'll email you later in the week.


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 28, 2011)

Glad to hear you are back home where you belong, My prayers are with you for a speedy recovery. Take it easy and enjoy the glass you love so much. Michael


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 28, 2011)

So glad to hear that you are home!


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Nov 28, 2011)

Great to hear all went well! It looks like we are members of the same family now with by-passes!

 Mike


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Nov 28, 2011)

Good to have you back, Red![]


----------



## ktbi (Nov 28, 2011)

Welcome back Red.  It should be obvious by now that a lot of people really care about you and are very concerned for your health. I am a prime example of how you reach out and touch people. Several years ago, when I was a noob on this site, my Yahoo Communicator popped up and you were there saying Hi!  I didn't really know you yet, and this was the first time I ever remember using Yahoo Communicator.  We talked for quite a while, several days in a row actually, and you sent me a couple of bottle books. You will never know how welcomed I felt by that exchange, and I've read many similar interactions between you and other members of our 'ABN Club'. Your contributions here have helped all us understand our hobby just a little better each time. You are a class act Red.  Stay healthy!!!  Ron


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 28, 2011)

Good you are still kicking Red.  My father had a triple bypass and was fine for many decades afterwards. A lot of it is mental attitude and a purpose in life. Be well.


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 28, 2011)

Great to have ya back Red.  Lots of folks missed ya here.  Thanks a lot for the email.  Meant a lot.  Glad your back.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 28, 2011)

> A lot of it is mental attitude and a purpose in life.


 
 Indeed..! There are more bottle mysteries out there.. we need you!


----------



## Blackglass (Nov 28, 2011)

Happy to see you are OK, Red.


----------



## cookie (Nov 28, 2011)

Red- nice  to hear you're doing well....great to see your post and welcome back.  John


----------



## coreya (Nov 28, 2011)

Look forward to draining much more knowledge from you, Get well soon


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 28, 2011)

Glad you're back Red! You're one of the most valuable members of this forum. It wouldn't be the same without you. Feel better soon!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 28, 2011)

Red,
 I second (and third) all of the well-wishing and sentiment that has been thrown at you. I hope you continue to recover and get back to full health. Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 28, 2011)

Red,
 Seeing this post made my whole day so much brighter ~ God Bless ~ star ~ *


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 28, 2011)

RED Matthews! 

 Sure glad to see you here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You've got that old -fashioned true grit, and a great outlook and wisdom...Please keep us updated?

 JOE THE CROW...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 28, 2011)

P.S. Have you seen this yet Red? I hope you have,...If not,   https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-465200/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm


----------



## glass man (Nov 28, 2011)

WOW!GREAT NEWS!SO GLAD TO HAVE YOU BACK RED!!!!!GOD BLESS!JAMIE


----------



## Angelpeace (Nov 28, 2011)

Red, I don't write on here often, but I have been following what's been going on and keeping up with it through Jamie. I'm so thankful that you are feeling better and back in the fold. I, like so many others on here, have missed you so much. Please take care of yourself. There's so much bottle info still in that noggin' of yours and it would be a shame for all of us not to get to benefit from all of it. I'm so glad that God in his infinate wisdom realised that we, as a group, need and want you around for many more years, because we, as a group, have already lost enough great members this past year. Keep on Keepin' on! 
 Peace,
 Nina


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Nov 29, 2011)

Great to have you back here, Red, and that you're doing better. []  ~Mike


----------



## rockbot (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome back Red!
 Wish the best for you and Agnes and a speedy recovery.


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 29, 2011)

Good to have ya back Red, I hope that everything is better for ya.....Andy


----------



## sandchip (Nov 29, 2011)

Great to have you back, Mr. Red.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad you're home safe and sound, Red.  Keep up the good work, but don't work too hard!  Take care and keep in touch.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad your back and still kickin. Reds [].


----------



## mtgirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad you are home, Blessings to you and your family. Sounded very scary! Kim


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 29, 2011)

best wishes RED get well!!![]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 29, 2011)

Great to have you in our presents again, Red. And looking forward to your posts!


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 30, 2011)

Clarence/Red,

 Glad to hear that you are doing better.  Many thanks for the time you spent with Joe and I this summer.  Awesome time, very well spent.  Sorry for you health problems, getting old sucks.  You are truly a great bottle guy and I hope to enjoy your presence again in the near future, learn more from you.  You know so much that it sounds "like Hebrew to me" at times.  Hang in there my/our dear friend.

 PD


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 1, 2011)

I thought I would check into the ol forum, as I haven't been here in awhile...read the post about you first and YIKES RED....what a scare!  I'm so glad to read that you are on the mend.   Thank God you're a strong man with a stronger will to live.  I'm wishing you the best with your recuperation and saying a prayer right now for you.  Take it easy Red.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 3, 2011)

Glad your home Red. Recuperating in a friendly home environment is much better than a hospital. 
 Take care and keep us posted.


----------

